#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  veiling 2e hands spullen BanoPro

## avolife

hoi mensen.

opnieuw een grote veiling van mooie spullen, deze vond ik op online veilingmeester.
het gaat om 2e hands spullen van BanoPro.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

[s]Weet je het zeker?

De veiling is gesloten op 12 april om 14.00 uur[/s]

Sorry andere veilingmeester.

----------


## Gast1401081

https://www.onlineveilingmeester.nl/nl/#!/veilingen/745

----------


## NesCio01

Kijk op veilingen:

Voor degene die niet helemaal thuis is met veilingen
is het goed te realiseren dat het gaat om
- 2e hands producten
- jouw bod exclusief kosten is.

Onderstaand voorbeeld komt van de site van onlineveilingmeester.
=========================================
Het bod dat u plaatst is exclusief veilingkosten en eventuele btw. 
De  veilingkosten die over het geboden bedrag heen komen zijn voor 
marge en  BTW goederen verschillend. Bij marge goederen is dit 20%, 
bij BTW  goederen 16% . Bij BTW goederen komt er over het totaal nog 21% btw. 
Zie  ook onderstaande rekenvoorbeelden. 

Rekenvoorbeeld BTW kavel: 
Aankoop:             100,00 
16% opgeld:          16,00 
subtotaal:            116,00 
21% btw:               24,36
Te voldoen:          140,36 

Rekenvoorbeeld Marge kavel: 
Aankoop:             100,00 
20% opgeld:           20,00 
Te voldoen:           120,00
========================================

Globaal gesproken komen BTW-goederen uit een bedrijfsvoorraad
en zijn excl. BTW. Marge-goederen komen uit privévoorraad
en zijn incl. BTW.

Hiernaast zijn er nog kosten om je koop op te halen
of te laten bezorgen. 
Ophalen kan bijna altijd maar op 1 bepaalde dag.

grtz

Nes

----------


## showband

reken ook even een retourtje groningen mee + uren om het op te halen.

----------


## Gast1401081

en houd er rekening mee dat aan het einde van de veiling Bano het recht heeft om een verkoop te cancelen, bij onvoldoende bod. 
Kans is dus aanwezig dat je voor een 30 euro item naar Groningen moet.

----------


## renevanh

Los daarvan zitten er interessante producten tussen en de startprijzen zijn laag.
Vaak wordt er echter zo idioot op geboden dat het uiteindelijk (incl opgeld en BTW) bijna net zo hoog, soms hoger uitkomt dan de nieuwprijs.

----------


## DJ Antoon

En dan heb je 0 garantie, en kun je het ook niet even goed uitproberen. Koop is koop.

Ik heb ooit leuke dingen gekocht voor weinig, maar ben ook wel eens teleurgesteld, dat hoort erbij! Soms kon ik meteen aan het repareren, als je dat dan niet zelf kunt...

----------


## goldsound

Hier om de hoek is een tijdje geleden ook een veiling geweest via BVA, een uur voor sluiting van de kavels ging het hek van de dam. Er wordt dan geboden als gekken. Ik heb me rot gelachen over prijzen waar producten uiteindelijk voor weggingen.

----------


## Gast1401081

ff kort : wie heeft die MSL-4 gekocht? iemand van hier toevallig? (— —  dan heb ik nog een cadeautje, namelijk)

----------


## glennwestlander

Toch op de veiling van BanoPro van woensdag een 9 tal Led Sphere's gekocht voor een nette prijs!
Verder nog spul opgekocht door leden van het forum?

Grt!

Glenn

----------


## Gast1401081

ben ff geweest vanmorgen - heb de 650’s nu binnen. Is toch iets meer sub dan een USW ’tje - zeg maar. En wat 19” spul.

Wel leuk om de familie eens gesproken te hebben.

----------


## frederic

> en houd er rekening mee dat aan het einde van de veiling Bano het recht heeft om een verkoop te cancelen, bij onvoldoende bod. 
> Kans is dus aanwezig dat je voor een 30 euro item naar Groningen moet.



Mits betaling van een schadevergoeding.

----------


## Jan van Duren

Las dit topic te laat. Maar wat gebeurt er eigenlijk met de spullen die niet worden verkocht???

----------


## Gast1401081

Die heeft Bano zelf gekocht, door zelf mee te bieden. 

oa de MSL-4 set is bij pappie Bano blijven hangen. En daar nog steeds (te duur overigens) te koop.

----------

